# What brand are you feeding your dog?



## broncobaby (Mar 27, 2013)

Just curious what brands are you feeding your golden. Mine is currently on Pro Plan but I wonder if its good enough or should I move to a better one. He is almost 2 year old. Thank you


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

My three are currently on Pro Plan, a mix of the 30/20 performance and the sensitive skin and stomach formulas. We top it with yogurt, eggs, and/or any fruits/veggies we have in the house. I'm very happy with it


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm feeding Exclusive Chicken and Rice. I switched once to a Pro Plan formula and he broke out in welts. Switched back and no problems. But I think that formula just had issues all around. My vet didn't even like it. But I've heard great things about the other formulas on this forum  honestly, if your dog does well on it, I wouldn't worry about it much. Feed what you're comfortable with, but always make sure you're seeing a healthy, happy dog!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

I feed Orijen during the week and raw from mypetcarnivore.com on the weekends.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My two are eating Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach, they also get yogurt, fresh fruits and veggies-whatever is in season added once in a while. I cook them an egg once a week also. 

They've been eating it for two years now and doing very well on it.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Chester gets pro plan focus I'm thinking of switching to an all grain free just because of his allergies 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla is eating a mixture of Grandma Lucy's freeze dried chicken or rabbit for one meal and then their pre-mix and raw either chicken/chicken livers/chicken gizzards and chicken hearts or beef with beef liver and beef heart in a rotation for another meal.


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

stealle said:


> I feed Orijen during the week and raw from mypetcarnivore.com on the weekends.


Oh, I forgot to mention that a couple days a week they get 2 raw eggs (mostly just the yolk) on top of the Orijen. I also feed a can of sardines (packed in water) on top of the Orijen once or twice a week.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I feed 1/2 Pro Plan and 1/2 Nutrisource.


----------



## ginab (May 2, 2013)

Purina Proplan at the moment 1/2puppy 1/2 adult for our 9week old pup.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I fee Pro Plan Sporting 30/20 to my young dogs and Fromm Four Stars to my older one. The puppy came eating Fromm Puppy Gold, and is still eating that. They get topping like Honest Kitchen, Stella & Chewy's or fresh foods like chicken or yogurt daily. They also each get a Nordic Natural Human Grade Salmon Oil.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

MY kids get fromm, fresh fruit, veggies, yogart, and every once in a while raw beef.Also sometimes fresh pet,and a little of what I have.


----------



## Reese9 (Jan 11, 2012)

I feed Reese a rotation of foods. She gets Orijen/Natures Variety Instinct kibble mixed with either Merrick, Kirkland cuts & gravy, Organix, or dogswell canned food, topped with cooked chicken in the morning for breakfast and a Stella & Chewy's raw patty at night for dinner & she is doing wonderful. People ask me on a daily basis how her coat is so soft & shiny and I always tell them it is what I feed her & that I only bathe her once a month & brush her once a week. People always look at me like I'm crazy, but it is the truth 

On a side note - she gets one raw marrow bone a day, & many of fresh fruits & veggies  She never has any gas & has small, low odor stools.


----------



## darcylee (Jun 28, 2013)

We feed our 14 week pup, Maximus, Merrick Grain Free dry food w/ either some of their canned food on top or yogurt. He had tummy problems on Wellness, but he is doing great with this one! I picked Merrick mainly because 1) the company is local; 2) it's human grade food; and 3) all their ingredients are grown in the USA. Maximus loves it!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max has been eating Acana Wild Prairie for well over a year. It is grain free and chicken and fish. He loves it.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

I give my girl a mix of Blue Freedom and Eukanuba puppy. I was mixing it 50/50 but I am shifting it to 1/4 Freedom and 3/4 Eukanuba because I plan to feed her only Eukanuba as an adult. She's 9 months and I just bought the last of the puppy food for her. In addition to that, I give her fresh veggies from the garden, fruit (she likes apples, bananas and melons), oatmeal (with her breakfast) and other random goodies (soup broths or meat) depending on what we are eating. She also gets treats, some commercial and some homemade. She loves these biscuits I make with ham and carrots.

(p.s. She also supplements our carefully planned diet with grass, berries and sticks, much to our chagrin.)


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I fed PPP successfully to all my dogs for quite a while. I'd still be feeding it but my vet asked me to try a limited ingredient, grain-free food with Bella because she was getting ear infections and appears to have allergies. After much research I settled on a new product, grain free from Diamond. Mostly they get the beef and sweet potato formula. They're doing very well on it and it works for my checking account.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Pro plan sensitive skin and stomach for my golden and lab. I top with canned food and/ or meats and veggies that we have.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I feed Rusty Merrick Grain Free dry food + their 96% wet food as a topper. Also, I'm adding a new dry food to the rotation. Acana Pacifica and I might go back to Fromm because Rusty did very well on it as a puppy.

Also, I have a new 8 month old Brittany puppy I have on Fromm Gold Puppy dry food. She seems to be doing very well on it so far. I'm going to add one more brand for the topper soon. I don't want my dogs to get bored of their food.

I give Rusty different types of fruits, like pears (his favorite) and apples. Stella & Chewy's raw patty's as a treat, and raw marrow bones almost everyday. Rusty's teeth are clean, and his coat is awesome. Can't ask for anything else!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Feeding Nutrisource with veggies and yogurt on top, fish oil as well.


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

Our 3 month old Cody eats Fromm Large Breed Puppy dry with some Fromm canned added. He is doing really well on it.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Jackson is on Nature's Variety Instinct dry and raw. Kailey is on NOW Senior dry and Primal raw.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Annamaet Aqualuk and Pinnacle Grain-free Turkey.


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Not a Golden but I am feeding my Lab and BC Annamaet Manitok. My Foxhounds are eating Fromm Gold puppy, but I am switching them to Dr. Tim's Momentum. They well need more kcal for hunting season.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Mine all eat 4 star FROMM recipes- I change the flavor to a different one with the next bag is 2 of the yorkies start to lose interest in their kibbles- Yes they are spoiled.

I do give Grandma Lucy's, Sojo's, Dr. Harvey's, or THK as a treat- I make it fresh in the winter so they get a warm meal or in the summer the night before and freeze/refrigerate so they have a cool but healthy snack. 

Mine so get fresh fruit/vegs and meat/fish/dairy daily too.

Feed what works best for you and your furrbutt.


----------



## dash24 (May 22, 2012)

Nature's Logic Venison Meal. This is after Canidae All Life Stages and Hills Prescription Potato and Venison.


----------



## Sirfoulhook (Dec 2, 2011)

Switched to Pro Plan Sensitive Skin from Eukanuba. Firmer, smaller poop but the food does stink like fish.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Pro Plan 30/20. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrVivas (Jun 3, 2013)

I give Taste of the Wild High Prairie - it's grain free and Chupie seems to love it


----------



## kiki (Jun 21, 2013)

What kind of veggies, fruits and yogurt are you feeding? I am surprise, as kiki is my first dog, that they can eat that. AND very interested to learn more so that I can also feed her veggies, fruits and yogurt


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

kiki said:


> What kind of veggies, fruits and yogurt are you feeding? I am surprise, as kiki is my first dog, that they can eat that. AND very interested to learn more so that I can also feed her veggies, fruits and yogurt


Basically anything that is not onions, grapes or raisins. Bear gets carrots, bell peppers, banana, cantaloupe, watermelon, broccoli (watch out for gas!), cucumbers, zucchini, tomatoes, apples... That's all I can think of off the top of my head. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kiki (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks. Just left kiki with her first piece of apple..inside her kong  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

kiki said:


> What kind of veggies, fruits and yogurt are you feeding? I am surprise, as kiki is my first dog, that they can eat that. AND very interested to learn more so that I can also feed her veggies, fruits and yogurt


Yogurt- Plain or Plain Greek mostly. Occasionally strawberry.

Veggies- Carrots, Zucchini, Squash, lettuce, Green beans, cucumbers, celery, spinach, bell peppers, sweet potatoes, potatoes, pumpkin, cabbage, corn, brocolli

Fruit- Tomatoes, cantaloupe, watermelon, strawberries, blueberries, raspberries, cranberries, apricots, apples, bananas, coconut, pears, oranges,


NEVER Grapes or Raisins!!!!


----------



## MarleyMay (May 18, 2013)

kiki said:


> What kind of veggies, fruits and yogurt are you feeding? I am surprise, as kiki is my first dog, that they can eat that. AND very interested to learn more so that I can also feed her veggies, fruits and yogurt


I mix Greek yogurt & mushed banana, with a dab of honey and peanut butter into Marleys kong and freeze it - she loves it! It's a nice little crate treat


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

Right now Rain is eating TOTW, only because I need to cut costs for a few more months, then I'm going to move her back to Acana/Orijen


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Wellness White Fish and Sweet Potato.....it's the only food that works for my allergic dog and the others have done great on it too. I find it easier to feed the same to all as long as there are no problems for any of them.

For treats, I alternate between Mother Hubbard and Paul Newman's Peanut Butter treats.......may not be the healthiest, but they love them and it's only once or twice a day. Why have seniors if you can't spoil them?


----------



## kiki (Jun 21, 2013)

One more ?. Are the veggies cooked or raw?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vinlander (Jul 20, 2013)

I am feeding my puppy Blue Buffalo Wilderness Puppy. She occasionally will have a soft poop. I fed my former dog cheep grocery store food, I am sick about it now. I does seem that Blue Buffalo is a love or hate food around here.


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

We have used Nutro Ultra Large Breed Puppy(recommended by our breeder)(it is a 4* rated food), since we brought our 8 wk old puppy home. She is 17 weeks old now and we will keep her on the puppy formula until she is 6 months. We may switch to another grain-free food later, if necessary.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

kiki said:


> One more ?. Are the veggies cooked or raw?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I feed my dogs veggies as snacks and they are raw.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

kiki said:


> One more ?. Are the veggies cooked or raw?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Either or.... Mostly raw. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DesmondsMommy (Jun 29, 2013)

Our pup is 14 weeks 

we feed Canidae - pureSKY grain free dry food 

I mix in a spoonful of raw ground turkey and cottage cheese/plain yogurt for two out of three meals. 

He's been doing really well on this food so far and heard that Canidae is highly recommended. Just wondering if anyone has heard anything bad about it? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Toriaroo (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm feeding Fromm LBP. She is doing well on it so far!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Toriaroo said:


> I'm feeding Fromm LBP. She is doing well on it so far!


Yes it's a good brand indeed. Rusty grew up and did awesome on Fromm LBP food


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

kiki said:


> One more ?. Are the veggies cooked or raw?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mine eat them cooked or raw. I tend to give Buddy raw most often because it keeps him busy!


----------



## Danielle davis (May 14, 2013)

We feed dakota blue buffalo 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

*We have been feeding Jaxx Blue Buffalo puppy dry with a little bit of canned. I don't know if it's genetics or the food, but he is the leanest dog we have ever had.No fat on him,just Puppy muscles that pull a dog toy like a deisel truck
He has to 80 pounds now and he kicks my butt when we play . It's a little expensive . I can't help but think there has to be a difference between this and the cheaper foods I used to buy

*


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

I feed Jasper Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

I've switched to science diet with either a bit of yogurt or a chicken wing. Their poos are fabulous and hardly any stink bombs now!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

I have had Sheldon on 4 foods since birth. I started with the Fromm's and his stool was so loose, so I tried a couple others and have stuck with Annamaet Option. Its a fish and venison based product and Sheldon is thriving. This product is top notch!


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

Brooklyn eats purine puppy chow complete 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I feed Lola half raw and have dry, with raw chopped vegies. I have had her on several brands of dry but I am now using Fromm. She seems to like the taste and I like that they have never had a recall.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

sabrinamae12 said:


> I'm feeding Exclusive Chicken and Rice.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Same here. Great results.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Layla and Jade both get fed a homemade raw diet: raw meaty bones, raw organ meat, raw veggies, leafy greens. They also get ProBalance vitamins, probiotics, salmon oil for Jade, and coconut oil for Layla. I have zero complaints. They look outstanding, their coats are fabulous, they have no allergies or health issues, and they have tons of energy. I will NEVER go back to kibble!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

My dogs have eaten Eukanuba or Iams for years. Just general adult dog food. When they get old and won't eat kibble, I switch to canned Pedigree. They also get a variety of fruits and vegies along with fish skins.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Acana Pacifica and I also tried the Acana Ranchland. He loves both!


----------



## bcieri (Aug 6, 2013)

MrVivas said:


> I give Taste of the Wild High Prairie - it's grain free and Chupie seems to love it


Me too, we just started a few weeks ago. He gobbles it up.


----------

